

Attention CTOs: Culture Matters - theo
http://pandodaily.com/2013/03/08/attention-ctos-culture-matters/

======
peterbraden
"you need to be in shouting distance or at least on the same floor"

What is, this a trading floor? For something that requires as much
uninterrupted focus as coding, being within "shouting distance" of someone
seems like the worst idea ever.

~~~
pitzips
Fairly certain he means it as "be in the same room", "be present", "don't be
in your high and mighty office". It's a phrase that doesn't actually mean
shouting.

~~~
pasbesoin
To any of the fair number of us who've worked in "best practice" open spaces,
it means exactly that.

People standing up and shouting across two rows, for the sake of their own
convenience.

I'd be careful in the use of such a description. And, overall, the OP reads as
a pretty vacuous and narrow-minded post. He's looking for the like-minded, for
all the "openness" to which he pays lip service -- that's how it comes across
to me.

Not much value in my comment, I suppose, other than to point out that, for a
fair fraction of us, "within shouting distance" is a quite literal (and
unpleasant) experience.

